# All my friends are old!!



## shell07813 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hello all,

I am 31, live in Abruzzo and my husband and I have our own internet based business so we can live anywhere in the world. In Mar 08 we chose Italy. We love it here its awesome. No real problems at all to mention. 

I am starting to feel a bit lonely. My husband and I have always gone our separate ways once a week, him for a night with the boys and me with a girlfriend for a good natter. Blokes just dont listen the same at all, give any decent advice or understand.

We do have friends here, who are amazing people, but as ex-pats usually are, they are mostly older and also our Italian friends are older too. Also many of our friends only come here every now and again for their hols.

I have lots of work colleagues but as I work in Telecoms, they are all men! 

I would try making an effort to meet a young Italian girlfriend, but I dont have time, I work really long hours in my business.

I would love to meet a busy young lady like myself and keep in touch about the ups and downs of ex-pat life.


----------



## Genzana (Jul 11, 2008)

I know what you mean - there's a nice expat circle in Abruzzo, but mostly of a different generation to us. What part are you in?

I've been lucky to find an English friend of my own age in my town, but my boyfriend does miss English speaking lads.


----------



## shell07813 (Jul 9, 2009)

Genzana said:


> I know what you mean - there's a nice expat circle in Abruzzo, but mostly of a different generation to us. What part are you in?
> 
> I've been lucky to find an English friend of my own age in my town, but my boyfriend does miss English speaking lads.


We live in Manopello, where do you live? Would you like to keep in touch? That would be great with me. My guy misses blokey nights too.


----------



## carrieitly (Jul 3, 2009)

shell07813 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am 31, live in Abruzzo and my husband and I have our own internet based business so we can live anywhere in the world. In Mar 08 we chose Italy. We love it here its awesome. No real problems at all to mention.
> 
> ...


Hi Shell, we're in Giulianova, which is a fair throw from Manoppello, but I'm in much the same predicament as you. We're always up for meeting new people. especially expats (though husband's Italian). Perhaps if you head to the seaside, or Pescara would be a good "half-way" for us to meet sometime.

Carrie


----------



## Genzana (Jul 11, 2008)

shell07813 said:


> We live in Manopello, where do you live? Would you like to keep in touch? That would be great with me. My guy misses blokey nights too.


I tried sending you a private message, but I'm not sure it got through? In any case, sure, I'd love to meet up. I've been hoping to visit Serramonacesca for a while; perhaps I could come and see you in Manopello when I come?


----------

